# When does Implantation take place!



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi, just wondered if anyone knows when implantation takes place!
Good luck everyone


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi there,

  It really does depend.. There is no fixed time in that 2 weeks.

  I had really early implantation on this ( My 4th ) cisi, I was naughty & tested early & I got my BFP.. on mt 12 week scan my date was brought forward to the normal date i would have had & this is because of early implantation.
A woman who had EC & ET on the same day as me tested when I did & she got a BFN & continued to until day 13 of her 2ww & then she got her BFP.
Obviously this meant that her implantation was quite a few days after mine even tho she had EC & ET on the same day so it can happen at any time in that 2 weeks.

  Good luck to you & to everyone on their 2ww, believe me I know what you are all going thro.

Love & hugs Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ooooo I wish we knew - I think mine will happen/has happened today - I'm v positive about this cycle 

Some say 6 days - some say 7-10 days past ovulation, it really depends. I am going by the Visible Embryo site which is 5-6 days - check this out if You haven't seen it: http://www.visembryo.com/baby/4.html

Don't you just wish there was a test you coudl do like a pee stick that told you - we could all do one every day then and put our worrying little minds at rest!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As the other ladies have said, implantation can happen between 5-12dpo in natural conception so with assisted (ivf/icsi etc) then you need to take into account how old the embie was when put back eg was it day 2, day 3 etc transfer.  Only once embie has reached blastocyst stage which is at 5 days old, will it be ready to start implanting.

The website that wildcat has included link to is a really useful site.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies, Ive read up on it and understand a bit better!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm so TIME PERIOD: 5 - 6 days post-ovulation is when HCG is produced?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sailaice said:


> Hmm so TIME PERIOD: 5 - 6 days post-ovulation is when HCG is produced?


Hi sailace

HCG is only released once implantation is complete...hcg is produced by the embryo after it has burrowed in successfully. Implantation can happen between around 5-12dpo...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Natasha


----------

